# Rory Macdonald Likes The Nazi's Fashion Sense



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BJ is going to teach this bigot a lesson.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If you're actually serious...than fail thread has failed.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Well he is roiding like the Nazis.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I see if I mean he's dressed just like that famous Nazi, Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish I could wear a trenchcoat and not look weird. I bet Rory does too.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I sense a better thread coming, get another drink.. you have it in you.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

That's a rubbish looking tie.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

And just like Nazis he is going to eliminate the non-white standing across from him come fight night.
I tried *shrugs*


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

du hast mich. And WAR Littlefinger.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

luckbox said:


> That's a rubbish looking tie.


yeah, The Führer would not stand behind that mess.

Rory, better shape up.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Damn rory is one ugly mug.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

lol good stuff by Rory, i support his style :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Honestly Rory's fashion sense is deplorable. They aired this "Live at Tri-Star Gym" thing on Fuel last week where Rory was wearing like a shitty cardigan and had blonde hair and tight ass jeans. He looks like a hipster defined, honestly.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What an awful looking dude.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Rory gives me some serious creeps.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol
















































Id be lying if i said i dont see a resemblance.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

How in the hell does Rory come up with these outfits?! -.-


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

It's his Clark Kent disguise.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> It's his Clark Kent disguise.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Be white, wear jacket. ZOMG Nazi!

This is like when people say any black guy wearing saggy jeans looks like a criminal.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> If this is a serious thread, how can Incognito not get banned for this?
> 
> Be white, wear jacket. ZOMG Nazi!


Why would he get banned for that???

Its not insulting to anyone. And he isnt trolling.

Its just a joking around thread. Sometimes those are nice for a change. You usually get a few posts that make you laugh.

No need to ban someone for it. If the thread over-welcomes its stay you just move it to the smack-talking section.

You my friend would not survive in other forums if you think this is ban worthy. This isnt even half as bad as the joking around threads i see in the music forum i use.

Just a few days ago some guy made a thread comparing Khloe Kardashians face to Kanye Wests face. And it turns out that Khloe Kardashian has the same faceial features as Kanye West.



























haha now that was a funny thread.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

^^ Uses a music forum :confused05:


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Why would he get banned for that???
> 
> Its not insulting to anyone. And he isnt trolling.
> 
> ...



You mean it was a joking around thread until someone wrote an essay about it?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Why would he get banned for that???


Yeah fair enough I edited.

Still think it's in poor taste though.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Swiss said:


> You mean it was a joking around thread until someone wrote an essay about it?


No thats not what i mean at all.

Well actually... i see your point. This is what i ment when i said "Over welcomed its stay"


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I must say Rory is one ugly looking bastard and he dresses like the master of all d-bags but I dunno about nazi lol. It does make me wonder if he seriously dresses like this or if he's trolling us.

I really really really want Penn to kick his ass, because of Penns awsomeness & because Rory upsets me with his uglyness but that won't happen. Rory is gonna send Penn flying like a hipster catapult shooting away a small hawaiian bowlingball.


----------

